# Shot a nice Bull Big horn sheep



## tailgunner (Feb 27, 2001)

With my camera , in Zion National Park, Utah this past Sunday. What a thrill to be that close !


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a Ram but we get the idea, great shot of a great animal, a very $$$$ animal.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Brute of a ram!


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 27, 2001)

454casull said:


> It's a Ram but we get the idea, great shot of a great animal, a very $$$$ animal.


 Yes, it is a Ram or can also be known as a bull, as Bull Elk etc...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Saaweeet! Cool pic and not something you see everyday!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Great Buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Tried to accomplish the same thing while out in Yellowstone. Hiked most of the morning up to a peak in the northwest corner of the park, arriving just after noon. The three of us glassed the grassy slope sections while hiding from the wind and sucking-up the sun to stay warm. Found some scat, but never saw a single bighorn. We did see a number of elk in the parkland openings in the timber below us. Timed the hike down wrong and lost the light about forty minutes prior reaching the trailhead. We had a little bit of excitement when we were bracketed by two bull elk bugling at each other. As we waited and tried to decide whether to hope for a "show" and wait, a cougar jumped across the trail in front of us...we weren't the only ones interested in the elk! That event got us moving since we only had one headlamp.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice buck!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tailgunner (Feb 27, 2001)

Cork Dust said:


> Tried to accomplish the same thing while out in Yellowstone. Hiked most of the morning up to a peak in the northwest corner of the park, arriving just after noon. The three of us glassed the grassy slope sections while hiding from the wind and sucking-up the sun to stay warm. Found some scat, but never saw a single bighorn. We did see a number of elk in the parkland openings in the timber below us. Timed the hike down wrong and lost the light about forty minutes prior reaching the trailhead. We had a little bit of excitement when we were bracketed by two bull elk bugling at each other. As we waited and tried to decide whether to hope for a "show" and wait, a cougar jumped across the trail in front of us...we weren't the only ones interested in the elk! That event got us moving since we only had one headlamp.


WOW!!! That is cool !


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I was in Colorado on a ski trip hoping to see a Bighorn. All week we looked into the peaks, saw some Mountain Goats but no big horn.
Ironically we finally saw one....standing 6 feet from I-70 on the shoulder of the highway.
Looked a lot like yours. Great catch.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great pic!!!


----------



## Brent Bomers (Feb 26, 2019)

This was taken at my brother cabin in Colorado.


----------

